
Ask HN: State of information security industry - z3phyr
With the advent of Correctness in software, the rise of &quot;safe&quot; languages like Rust, and the move to higher level languages in general, a wide variety of exploits targeting the memory can be effectively avoided. Most of the exploits released are buffer overflows (or any kind of overflow of memory). Cryptography is top notch (Obviously ignoring the human politics), and technically hard and virtually impossible to break. With the advent of systems like SeL4, will the art of breaking&#x2F;hacking software go extinct?
======
kjs3
We've had memory safe, high-level languages, top notch crypto and secure,
verifiable operating systems for more than 30 years. Other than crypto, none
of these innovations have been adopted beyond small niches. The real trend
(think IoT) seems to be to deploy more connected devices that are less secure
than what came before. I think hacking has a bright future.

